# Is it possible to get less rides because of poor ratings?



## Jmendoza (Dec 30, 2014)

Been driving for 2 months. All 4.7 plus weeks until last two which were 4.65 and 4.59. Would they purposely give me less rides? Is that possible?


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would assume that their algorithm takes into account driver rating. If you are equally apart in minutes from other cars, the higher rating will get the ping.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> I would assume that their algorithm takes into account driver rating. If you are equally apart in minutes from other cars, the higher rating will get the ping.


I would "assume" that their algorithm takes into account driver last names. If you are equally apart in minutes from other cars, the driver with a last name nearer the beginning of the alphabet will get the ping. Either that or none of us have a clue and are just making SWAGS.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Nick is absolutely right, but however it makes sense that they want to offer the rider a "perfect experience"

There is just one additional update : since uber kicked out the old Uber black towncars, we have now a lot more competition in our market
Sometimes I try request a car myself and very often it's an old Town car accepting UberX pings.

*We are clearly at the lower end of the food chain.*

It's like in finding Nemo :
First the Sharks eat, then the Wales, then the Dolphins.. then all the other fish..
Then comes Walpoop.. then long time nothing.. then it's our turn !


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Nick is absolutely right..


Could you please post a source for your confirmation of Nick's SWAG? I know everyone else believes it because YOU posted it....but I'm slightly more cynical and I like an "official" source for my information/knowledge. My method also helps prevent me from posting erroneous gossip or second hand knowledge on forums where that incorrect information might be repeated or passed on to other trusting but naive members. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

thank you for the compliment! Yes you're absolutely right about it.

Let me find where I have read it. I will post the source asap as I found it.
meanwhile let's use this info as "hearsay" or "rumor"

I've read it in an early article where uber is explaining the media about how the Algorythm is working.

There was something Drivers get matched to the nearest rider by distance and their current rating..
it was something like that.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@Former Yellow Driver..

I really worked hard on google to find the report about that highest ranked drivers are matched with some type of priority..
But I didn't find it yet.

instead I found this, but you need to read between the lines a little bit.. 
If you interpret the part I marked in red I am sure you see that trusting me wasn't totally wrong.
"we'll do all we can to ensure you get a five-star experience, every time."

I will also confirm that when I'm driving in suburban areas out of Downtown LA where are sometimes just a few other drivers, I get connected to riders even tho there were other cars closer to the pick up location. I have 4.86 and riders confirmed that I am shown as 4.9 on their app. Eventually this helps as proof too.
I will still try to find the original report and post the link.

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290118-Can-I-request-a-particular-driver-

*Can I request a particular driver?
You cannot request a specific driver in the Uber app, but we'll do all we can to ensure you get a five-star experience, every time. You can, however, request multiple options in different price ranges, depending on your city. To see the options available in your city, visit **uber.com/cities**.*


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *.. but we'll do all we can to ensure you get a five-star experience, every time. *


This is the standard Uber marketing hype. I don't believe I've seen anything from Uber that supports their contention that they REALLY are doing everything they can to ensure riders get a five star experience every time.

Please let me know if you ever find an official acknowledgement from Uber that they use the driver ratings for any purpose other than removing drivers from the app or making additional money from their driver "education" classes. In the mean time.....I'll continue to stick with my original statement. Thanks.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I also found this :

http://blog.uber.com/feedback
*"..An Uber trip should be a good experience for drivers too - drivers shouldn't have to deal with aggressive, violent, or disrespectful riders. If a rider exhibits disrespectful, threatening, or unsafe behavior, they, too, may no longer be able to use the service."*

If they really would handle it as they stated officially Uber could be a really awesome place to work.
I'm not totally against Uber but there are so many disappointing issues at this time.
However these words sound more like Uber was "really" our partner and values and respects the people that drive for Uber.

Well if I decide to quit Uber after NYE, I will at least leave with a nice rating and will look forward returning to duty if they make a few changes.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I think your on to something, I have thought of this myself, even though I've been driving only for a few months. I seem to get pings even in worse of situations, (16 drivers in a mile radius) I have a 4.93, and almost all my riders are mainly 5 or 4.7 is the lowest I have seen in over two weeks.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I think your on to something, I have thought of this myself, even though I've been driving only for a few months. I seem to get pings even in worse of situations, (16 drivers in a mile radius) I have a 4.93, and almost all my riders are mainly 5 or 4.7 is the lowest I have seen in over two weeks.


I'm sure we are right about it and glad that you posted a similar personal experience which helps confirming my statement.

Yes in fact I remember receiving pings in worse situations to use your words.. I have the driver app on my ipad mini and usually run the passenger Uber App on my iphone to see where the "other drivers" are.. and I doublecheck that I was definitely not the closest car..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I also found this :
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/feedback
> *"..An Uber trip should be a good experience for drivers too - drivers shouldn't have to deal with aggressive, violent, or disrespectful riders. If a rider exhibits disrespectful, threatening, or unsafe behavior, they, too, may no longer be able to use the service."*
> ...


That was written by the same people who write that Uber drivers make $90K/year.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

It makes absolute sense that they would try to match higher rated drivers to higher rated or new pax when time would be fairly equal. Yes, it's just "assumed" by me... I do not know. And I'm sure Uber would not admit to this. I don't think I'm spreading rumors by stating my opinion. I do find it odd that I keep getting high rated and new pax in a saturated market. I have a high rating with over 1000 rides in a late model car. My car was also used in the promo Uber did in our city when they started nine months ago. Take it as rumor or possible fact.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I would assume it tries to match the driver who is closest and does not care about rating


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> It makes absolute sense that they would try to match higher rated drivers to higher rated or new pax when time would be fairly equal. Yes, it's just "assumed" by me... I do not know. And I'm sure Uber would not admit to this. I don't think I'm spreading rumors by stating my opinion. I do find it odd that I keep getting high rated and new pax in a saturated market. I have a high rating with over 1000 rides in a late model car. My car was also used in the promo Uber did in our city when they started nine months ago. Take it as rumor or possible fact.


I agree with you 100%, I have a couple hundred rides and I'm rated a 5, but on my dash a 4.85. I have new riders all the time and chicago is a busy market.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Closest car gets the ping. My GF and I will watch tv in our condo. Our phones are both in the same room. She has a higher rating than me..Sometimes I get the ping, sometimes she gets the ping. Depends on who's phone is closer to the ping. I dont think it matters on rating.

But I do think if you have driven someone before and they have given you 5*'s. The system will revert that ride to you again. There are certain passengers she always gets and there are certain passengers I always get. Not sure of the algorithm but both of us have our regulars.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't find the thread, but I recall reading about one airport that allowed uberx pickups, but the uberx drivers were complaining that the all the available UberBlack cars would get all the uberx pings before any uberx car would start getting any uberx pings. The consensus of the thread was that it was happening intentionally by the Uber software.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberX cars are starting to be perceived as the last resort. Uber has put so many older cars online that peeps are upgrading to a category that is known for nicer cars. A few bad experiences in a run down X car and they don't go back. They will pay the extra money to insure that what shows up is newer. It really isn't about the money as it is the comfort, cleanliness and newness of the ride. Many of the customers I take on plus said they are done with uberx. Cars showing up in stained seats, cars not clean, cars that are dented and run down. They said its like playing roulette, you just don't know what's going to show up. Dont shoot the messenger, just relaying what I've been told.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> UberX cars are starting to be perceived as the last resort. Uber has put so many older cars online that peeps are upgrading to a category that is known for nicer cars. A few bad experiences in a run down X car and they don't go back. They will pay the extra money to insure that what shows up is newer. It really isn't about the money as it is the comfort, cleanliness and newness of the ride. Many of the customers I take on plus said they are done with uberx. Cars showing up in stained seats, cars not clean, cars that are dented and run down. They said its like playing roulette, you just don't know what's going to show up. Dont shoot the messenger, just relaying what I've been told.


I have a 2013 Acura TL, but we don't have Plus/Select here yet. The hope that Plus/Select will eventually come to my market is the ONLY reason I continue to do Uber, as running my TL at UberX rates barely nets me minimum wage, and that's at $1.30 a mile and $0.22 per minute. I would be netting close to ZERO at the lower rates other cities have. I have heard countless times that my car is the nicest Uber they've been in. It makes it easy to net a high driver rating, especially given I don't give away anything for free. If/when Plus/Select comes here, I won't be accepting Uberx requests. Not only are the rates too low, some of the passengers are assholes.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Same here, I drive a fully loaded 2013 grand Cherokee overland, lots of people like it, but lots of people mistake it for black lol


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.

Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.

By feeding this behavior of freebies they are creating a virus, an untreatable disease. Like riding a bus and getting water and the such for free. Think about the cost of a bus ride. Bus drivers make more than an uber driver, yet they aren't handing out anything free.

Problem is uber gave peeps there own business that have no idea how to run a business. Here it is, straight out and raw.....

If you're handing out freebies you're a ****in' idiot! No two ways about it, you dont have the skill level to run your own business because you don't understand the words profit margin. Just pack it up and go home back to your parents because that's where you'll end up anyway.

All these stupid snack centers that peeps have in the middle of their car, make them look like an ice cream truck peddling penny candies. Are you giving a private car ride or peddling sugar? What is it you're really getting paid for? I guess if they are going to bring back the helms man, many of you could do that, but its like trick or treat bowls of crap food people have in their cars. These center console things, look anything but professional. On top of it, tip jars??? Wtf is that?? You've turned your car into begging for tips, like the high school kids at Starbucks. You want a tip, then earn it. You'll get a tip once you've earned, no one needs a jar up in there face to tell them to tip, they are grown adults. They know when you deserve it.

Anyone that does this, I have no respect for them, as it is just complete stupidity. Its just validation they are in the wrong business. If you want to be in the snack biz, then work for 7-11, famina, ampm, circle k, etc. Because you're not qualified for this line of work.

Yeah, I know, I'm a dick. But I have kids and I dont need to pump them full of crap food and I dont need to hear them whine because there is a jar of sugar in front of their faces on a ride from point a to point b that will put them into a diabetic coma.

Ever hear of child hood diabetes? How about an apple, bannana, something natural. No just a bucket of pre-packaged crap that encourages diabetes and obesity. Yeah, let me tip you for bad eating habits, maybe you can get yourself a double bacon cheeseburger for lunch with the money. This way you can get your karma back for peddling sugar for a ranking number.

Hey genius' who's liable if someone chokes on that shit in your car since your handing it out? Glad you have business insurance. Can't sue uber, not part of the partner agreement.

I ever see one of those snack centers on one if my rides, I'm giving 1* and emailing uber to complain, that my diabetic child was tormented by the bowl of sugar that was placed in her face. I pay for a ride from point a to point b. I dont want free shit, I want to get to my destination in a timely manner. We are only friends for the amount of time I am in the car. After that I'm done with you. Get it through your head, I am not a family member or a friend. You are providing a service, once that service is over, so is our relationship. You go above and beyond ill tip. You beg for money through passive aggressive means, you're no different than the guy on the corner looking for a buck. That's how I see you. Like a beggar, a beggar with an uber business, haha!!! Try to have some dignity and self respect when you do your job.

That's my morning rant


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.
> 
> Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.
> 
> ...


LOL, you have a unique way of saying good morning. Your blood pressure good?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.
> 
> Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! Reminds me of this:


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.
> 
> Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.
> 
> ...


*So if i'm reading you correctly you think i need to cut back on the free candy??*


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.
> 
> Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.
> 
> ...


*Now i'm kind of scared to show you my "other car" but here goes...please don't judge *


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I hear you, both of you. I hope you guys get the plus/select soon. Because it is a game changer. I do log back into uberx when the surge is 2.2x or higher, so I take the cream off the top. But at $2.35 a mile and .40 a minute you can actually afford to live. Just watch out for market saturation. People will come and go, so you'll have your UPS and downs. But you can make money in the plus/select category.
> 
> Like you said UberX customers can be the biggest assholes. They are the cheapest and expect the world. Unfortunately some drivers are giving it to them with all the freebies. Just morons that dont get it, we aren't rolling complimentary convenience stores.
> 
> ...


I drove around this little rich kid who's like do you have gum ? "No sorry actually I just ran out" (complete lie. I don't give out gum)

He's like "other drivers have water and gum things like that it's pretty cool."

Me: " oh that's nice."

I have been tipped generously at times not because of water or freebies. Just being myself, not kissing ass.

"I want to take you to point A to point B safely, if you want to talk about life well that'll be cool too mr passenger"


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I drove around this little rich kid who's like do you have gum ? "No sorry actually I just ran out" (complete lie. I don't give out gum)
> 
> He's like "other drivers have water and gum things like that it's pretty cool."
> 
> ...


I have a grandfathered unlimited data plan from Verizon, so when I'm waiting for pings I turn my phone into a hotspot and watch Netflix and stuff on my iPad. This past Sunday I used my Tivo at home to stream the Browns game live to my iPad... and I had the thought, maybe a passenger would like to watch the Browns game while I'm driving them. I could just hand my iPad back to them while en route. Sure 5* rating right there, right? How about doing this all the time with Netflix? I could really please a lot of people, right?

Even though I could do this, and passengers would love me for it, I won't. Because I get paid just the same for NOT doing it. Sure, it costs me nothing to do (although Verizon would start watching me like a hawk for the all the data I'm consuming for free), but so what if it's free. I'M NOT PAID TO ENTERTAIN YOU, OR FEED YOU, OR QUENCH YOUR THIRST, OR ANYTHING ELSE BEYOND GETTING YOU FROM POINT A TO POINT B SAFELY, QUICKLY, AND IN A CLEAN, MAINTAINED VEHICLE!!!

If Uber wants me to do more than that, then raise the rates. With minimum rates, I do minimum work.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't give out water or candy, just beers and blackberry brandy


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh and sometimes I give out chunks of pomegranate, pax ***** about the little seeds so I cut back on those


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> *So if i'm reading you correctly you think i need to cut back on the free candy??*
> 
> View attachment 3158


That's funny. Sorry, no room for your luggage, you'll squash the skittles.

That will be the new momentum reward, you can use your points to buy water and snacks for the passengers. You don't need those silly points for yourself anyway. Lets just give those points to the passengers as well.

We can tip the passengers with our points so they can ride Uber for free. That's how we can get 5*'s

Love the replies guys


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

The official statement from Uber is: "On the next screen, tap "Request" and we'll find you the *nearest available driver*"

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201849966-How-do-I-request-a-ride-

In addition, Uber strives to maintain quality of service by deactivating lowly rated drivers. Therefore overtime the system is supposed to weed out poorly performed driver and Uber is left with acceptable drivers. Therefore, based on the way the system work Uber does not need to favor any driver over another and could safely assume that connecting the closest driver to the passenger is the best route. If the passenger ended up with a poorly performed driver then the driver get a poor rating and thus Uber use that feedback to deactivate the driver -> and we all know this.

There can be multiple reason as to why you can get connected to a passenger although you are a little bit farther -> network connectivity, your network connection could have been a little bit faster / GPS error; GPS routing can be shorter for one car if the direction faces one way than another car if the car faces the opposite direction then the GPS would have to calculate the additional time for doing a U-turn. Plus a bunch of variables we are clueless about.

To conclude, no, it is not possible to get less rides because of lower rating. But if your rating continue to get lower you WON'T GET ANY RIDES AT ALL because as you take on more rides and continue to get low rating -> bringing your average lower -> DEACTIVATION


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Large said:


> Same here, I drive a fully loaded 2013 grand Cherokee overland, lots of people like it, but lots of people mistake it for black lol


Ditto but not black.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberxD said:


> To conclude, no, it is not possible to get less rides because of lower rating. But if your rating continue to get lower you WON'T GET ANY RIDES AT ALL because as you take on more rides and continue to get low rating -> bringing your average lower -> DEACTIVATION


Wait!? What about all the people that KNOW this isn't true? How about Uber's commitment to 5 star service?


----------

